# Green Crabs



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm planning on making another trip to the Jersey shores. Does anyone know if the bait and tackle stores are still selling green crabs at this time of the year? I plan on making the trip the day after Thanksgiving. I will be fishing point pleasant inlet and shark river inlet. There is a tackle and bait shop right by point pleasant entrance, I forget the name, but always got my crabs there.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

With the tog regulations bouncing to 8 fish on the 15th I think all the shops and boats will have the crabs available.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*Green crabs*

Scott's, main street bradley beach.........


----------

